
Air Force Pilots, Maintainers on F-35 Pros and Cons - hackuser
http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/air-space/2016/05/11/air-force-pilots-maintainers-f-35-pros-and-cons/84232332/
======
loukrazy
I did not see any Cons. Did I miss a page? Probably should be titled "F-35
Makes Life Easy"

